# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  Busco gallinas ponedoras

## srueda

Hola amigos...les solicite me ayuden  
Estoy en la busqueda de gallinas ponedoras, quiero unos 200 pollitos vacunados para su crianza 
Quiero tenerlas en un pequeño galpon en la chacra de mi abuela, ademas de aprovechar su guano como fertilizante...ademas de los huevos...ya que los hueos de chacra tienen un mayor precio... 
gracias por su ayudaTemas similares: Manejo de gallinas ponedoras por Internet Busco Ing. Agrónomo Busco asociarme Busco socio Pollitas Ponedoras BB

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola srueda: Te paso el correo electrónico y los teléfonos de Vasco Masías quien es el gerente de La Calera. Él seguramente te puede ayudar con ese tema.   vasco@lacalera.com.pe
Teléfonos: 2540067 y 4672145 
Saludos

----------

